# Deer Contest Teams!



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

on team 6, hunter 14, is that me or the other one. (he stole my name) lol


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

why arent i on a teamm???


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Clint, 

We'll take Dylan, if no one else claims him


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks Jacob


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

N7709K said:


> Clint,
> 
> We'll take Dylan, if no one else claims him


no no no, your team is stacked. team 6, I know you want to be on my team dylan


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

hunter14 said:


> no no no, your team is stacked. team 6, I know you want to be on my team dylan


but you already have 7 people.... just saying


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

Which comp is this??? I didn't know there was more than 1 goin on


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

Never mind lol I think I'm a might bit old for this 1


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

N7709K said:


> but you already have 7 people.... just saying


but its Dylan, think about it! lol jk


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

soooo, what team am i on? jacobs or bretts?


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

hunter14 said:


> on team 6, hunter 14, is that me or the other one. (he stole my name) lol


I would have to say it's you, and 12 ring shooter, I guess I missed you, your on team 2 now okay?


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

sounds good to me. thanks dude.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> sounds good to me. thanks dude.


no problem!


----------

